# WTB Chevy 4500 fisher frame



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

looking for fisher part #7177 
Getting another truck just seeing if any one has a good one laying around 
Close to NY


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bought new please close


----------

